# Do you ASK for tips?



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

It works. There is nothing in the TOS about asking pax for a tip.

If you've been driving for a while and making it, your no doubt good at reading people.

If someone is a total jerk or you can tell they don't want to talk then forget it.

BUT, if you have a cool pax and your going out of your way a little for them JUST ASK them.

One case: Picked up 3 guys from Walfart on Valentines Day eve. They had bags with giant teddy bears sticking out. I went on how they are so cool and their ladys were gonna be so happy. It was a short ride. At the end I Congratulated them again on their thoughtfulness for the ladys. Then said "Hey, I'm not having the best day. Can you guys spare a tip for me? 

2 out of 3 reached in their pocket. 1 guy gave me 4 singles and the other 2. Thats 6 bucks that I wouldn't have had if I didn't ask. 

Thats just 1 example, I do it all the time. Just make sure you ask the right people. 

Not just $ but whatever. They stop for beer, ask for a 6 pack. Tell them this is your last ride and your headed home. If your not, throw them in the trunk for later. If you don't drink, give them to someone who will appreciate them (has worked a few times)

The list goes on. I've never got low rated that I know about and it usually always works. You know who the cool pax are. ASK for tips and you'll get them. Good Luck


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

so exploit the 'cool passengers'? Or are they 'cool' precisely because you were able to exploit them?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> so exploit the 'cool passengers'? Or are they 'cool' precisely because you were able to exploit them?


Exploit them? Asking for a tip for exceptional services and time rendered is exploitation?

My time is worth $ bud. Thats what I count at the end of the day. I need to eat.

But for you, just check your app. You might have a couple great service badges you can chew on loser.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Exploit them? Asking for a tip for exceptional services and time rendered is exploitation?
> 
> My time is worth $ bud. Thats what I count at the end of the day. I need to eat.
> 
> But for you, just check your app. You might have a couple great service badges you can chew on loser.


Yes, exploit them. Yes, confronting a passenger by directly asking for a tip who belongs to a 'group' that you yourself claim is more likely to tip is exploitation. If your service is so exceptional as you claim, they would had tip you without you asking to their face.

I don't drive for Uber, so no service badges for me.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Yes, exploit them. Yes, confronting a passenger by directly asking for a tip who belongs to a 'group' that you yourself claim is more likely to tip is exploitation. If your service is so exceptional as you claim, they would had tip you without you asking to their face.
> 
> I don't drive for Uber, so no service badges for me.


Asking a the right pax for a tip is sound advise.

Your word for you:

ex·ploit*Dictionary result for exploit*
_verb_
verb: *exploit*; 3rd person present: *exploits*; past tense: *exploited*; past participle: *exploited*; gerund or present participle: *exploiting*
/ikˈsploit/

1.
make full use of and derive benefit from (a resource).
"500 companies sprang up to exploit this new technology"

synonyms:utilize, make use of, put to use, use, use to good advantage, turn/put to good use, make the most of, capitalize on, benefit from, turn to account, draw on;
profit from/by, make capital out of


Your services may suffice at the truck stop.

But yes I prefer to profit for legitimate services rendered.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Asking a the right pax for a tip is sound advise.
> 
> Your word for you:
> 
> ...


Yes, you exploited the 'cool passengers' by extracting maximum benefit out of them


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

As I will continue. Keep us posted on your rest area endeavors.

Meanwhile for all non simp, profit from your driving skills and street smarts

(here, I know thats a long word and over your head AP so I'll define it for you)

simp*Dictionary result for simp*
/simp/
_noun_
informal•North American
noun: *simp*; plural noun: *simps*

a silly or foolish person


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Only foolish people tip when it is not required and they get nothing in return for that extra spending.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Do you ASK for tips? (title of topic)

*A:* No.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't ask for tips, but I DO welcome them.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Homie G said:


> It works. There is nothing in the TOS about asking pax for a tip.
> 
> If you've been driving for a while and making it, your no doubt good at reading people.
> 
> ...


Depends on your personality... if you drive a 2019 Camry, and you are sporting a hipster beard, sunglasses, 2019 phone...chances of a tip will vanish faster than a MH370


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> and they get nothing in return for that extra spending.


Not true! There's always something extra in my car for someone who is willing to tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Not true! There's always something extra in my car for someone who is willing to tip.


Do you give that something after they tip or before they tip? Customarily if a tip is given it is given at the end of the service not during the middle or some other point in the service. What exactly do you offer as an extra for someone who is willing to tip in your vehicle that you would not have already given to the person who is not willing to tip?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Do you give that something after they tip or before they tip? Customarily if a tip is given it is given at the end of the service not during the middle or some other point in the service. What exactly do you offer as an extra for someone who is willing to tip in your vehicle that you would not have already given to the person who is not willing to tip?


I'm sorry, answering this question would require a tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm sorry, answering this question would require a tip.


As I thought I would get nothing of value by giving a tip


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Do you give that something after they tip or before they tip? Customarily if a tip is given it is given at the end of the service not during the middle or some other point in the service. What exactly do you offer as an extra for someone who is willing to tip in your vehicle that you would not have already given to the person who is not willing to tip?


Customilary, I will accept tips during any point of the route. As an independent contractor I determine and execute my tactics to legitmatly profit for time and expenditures. 
Non effort on your part is evident. 
Hence forth the reason you find no satisfaction for affording a nickel out of your cheap, ignorant soul for us that risk our lives chauffeuring your lazy entitled ass.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I view your asking for a “tip” more like panhandling. Begging for money. Your not asking for a tip, your begging for money from someone you did a job for. That’s low and with no shame. You are right tho you did get $6 you didn’t have before but all it cost you was a chunk of dignity.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Homie G said:


> Customilary, I will accept tips during any point of the route. As an independent contractor I determine and execute my tactics to legitmatly profit for time and expenditures.
> Non effort on your part is evident.
> Hence forth the reason you find no satisfaction for affording a nickel out of your cheap, ignorant soul for us that risk our lives chauffeuring your lazy entitled ass.


I am sure that you would, but usually they are not offered if someone is dumb enough to offer such things until the end of the service making the tip worthless to getting extra service unless that person has an ongoing relationship with you and your service.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hell no I ain’t asking. The small sign hanging from my reaerview mirror a week ago is already pushing it. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I view your asking for a "tip" more like panhandling. Begging for money. Your not asking for a tip, your begging for money from someone you did a job for. That's low and with no shame. You are right tho you did get $6 you didn't have before but all it cost you was a chunk of dignity.


Panhandling?? If anything I'm the one getting panhandled. Extra unpaid stops when I could be turning wheels instead. Not here working for fun. Increasing your bottom line when running a business is common sense. Go back to the highway corner with your will work for FREE sign.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

pan·han·dle*Dictionary result for panhandle*
/ˈpanˌhan(d)l/
NORTH AMERICAN
_verb_
INFORMAL
gerund or present participle: *panhandling*

beg in the street.
"she went back to the streets to panhandle for money"
I will assume you drive your car in the street which means you literally are begging for money in the street! Panhandling.


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

I would never ask for a tip. Of course I would like one. If I ate at a restaurant and my server brought me my bill and said "Thanks for stopping by, I hope you leave me a tip", I would find that extremely awkward and change my whole experience. I think you're potentially converting a 5 star ride into a 4 star ride by asking them that. They're of course going to say, oh sure, I'll tip you on the app.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> pan·han·dle*Dictionary result for panhandle*
> /ˈpanˌhan(d)l/
> NORTH AMERICAN
> _verb_
> ...


Panhandled another $17 in tips last night plus a free meal. Slept great. Love this panhandling.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Dignity
/ˈdiɡnədē/
noun
the state or quality of being worthy of honor or respect.
◦ a sense of pride in oneself; self-respect. "it was beneath his dignity to ask for tips".
synonyms:
◦ self-esteem, self-worth, self-respect, pride, morale


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I never ask.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Homie G said:


> It works. There is nothing in the TOS about asking pax for a tip.
> 
> If you've been driving for a while and making it, your no doubt good at reading people.
> 
> ...


Asking for tips is just not right.

Its not REALLY A " TIP" if you ASK FOR IT !


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Yes, exploit them. Yes, confronting a passenger by directly asking for a tip who belongs to a 'group' that you yourself claim is more likely to tip is exploitation. If your service is so exceptional as you claim, they would had tip you without you asking to their face.
> 
> I don't drive for Uber, so no service badges for me.


A driver gets the pax home safe, then a tip is earned, expected and customary. OP is only asking because many riders today have no edicut. There is no debating this.



The_Solo said:


> I view your asking for a "tip" more like panhandling. Begging for money. Your not asking for a tip, your begging for money from someone you did a job for. That's low and with no shame. You are right tho you did get $6 you didn't have before but all it cost you was a chunk of dignity.


Sorry. The element of dignity rests upon the pax. Dignified are those who know that tipping customary, and honor it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Have you considered Locking your passengers in your Car until they donate to your Tip Jar


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> A driver gets the pax home safe, then a tip is earned, expected and customary. OP is only asking because many riders today have no edicut. There is no debating this.
> 
> 
> Sorry. The element of dignity rests upon the pax. Dignified are those who know that tipping customary, and honor it.


You may wish for tipping to be customary but with Uber it simply is not.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> You may wish for tipping to be customary but with Uber it simply is not.


Uber in itself, does not reinvent the service industry. Tipping, much to your disappointment, is a part of Uber. What Uber in fact did from day one was to instill an attitude of ignorance and selfishness within it's ridership. Every rider in my vehicle is aware that tipping is proper edicut.



dauction said:


> Have you considered Locking your passengers in your Car until they donate to your Tip Jar


I should try that!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Homie G said:


> It works. There is nothing in the TOS about asking pax for a tip.
> 
> If you've been driving for a while and making it, your no doubt good at reading people.
> 
> ...


Nope, would rather stand on a corner with a sign saying "will work for food".

I've had signs asking for tips. Recently tried it again. Had zero effect on my numbers, and ratings took a hit.

I may try it again, but so far.......


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Just say all tips go to benefit the hungry in your area, you get hungry, right ?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Uber in itself, does not reinvent the service industry. Tipping, much to your disappointment, is a part of Uber. What Uber in fact did from day one was to instill an attitude of ignorance and selfishness within it's ridership. Every rider in my vehicle is aware that tipping is proper edicut.
> 
> 
> I should try that!


No no no each service may or may not have tipping that is customary. Uber itself my now allow it but it is by no means customary. Just like bringing someone a plate of food is tipped more often than bringing someone some clothes. both are service but not everyone gets tipped. It certainly is not in the culture of Uber to be tipped though it does happen and people are trying to change that culture.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Just say all tips go to benefit the hungry in your area, you get hungry, right ?


Ive actually thought of putting a sign up saying all tips are donated to "The Human Fund".

If they fell for it, would that be my fault?






Lol, I'm not serious. (Or am I?)


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Nope, would rather stand on a corner with a sign saying "will work for food".
> 
> I've had signs asking for tips. Recently tried it again. Had zero effect on my numbers, and ratings took a hit.
> 
> I may try it again, but so far.......


I know I down rate if I see some panhandling sign in an Uber.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ive actually thought of putting a sign up saying all tips are donated to "The Human Fund".
> 
> If they fell for it, would that be my fault?
> 
> ...


I got it from growing pains. Ben praying about needing money for a bike, mike tells him that's not going to work. Doorbell rings, woman with collection jar says money for the needy, Ben takes jar and says? Thanks. Mike drops to knees and begins to pray. It's funnier if I explain it : )


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> No no no each service may or may not have tipping that is customary. Uber itself my now allow it but it is by no means customary. Just like bringing someone a plate of food is tipped more often than bringing someone some clothes. both are service but not everyone gets tipped. It certainly is not in the culture of Uber to be tipped though it does happen and people are trying to change that culture.


Look, we each have our opinions. You also have the right to be wrong!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> You also have the right to be wrong!


As do you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> As do you.


True, however by way of my arguments, I choose to be irrefutably, right.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Only foolish people tip when it is not required and they get nothing in return for that extra spending.


Only worthless peasants think that showing gratitude is foolish.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> True, however by way of my arguments, I choose to be irrefutably, right.


"Uber does not by itself reinvent the service industry"

Uber is successful precisely because it is distruptive and open up a brand new category to the masses like the iPhone.

Also, what % of your riders tip you?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Only worthless peasants think that showing gratitude is foolish.


When is tipping ever "required"?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Only worthless peasants think that showing gratitude is foolish.


If he tipped, he would truly be worth less (net worth) for no benefit - if he didn't tip, he would only be worthless in your mind, to which he cares not and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> When is tipping ever "required"?


By definition, tips are extra, so _never_. Therefore, by Uberfunitis' own rule, he never tips. That says it all.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> True, however by way of my arguments, I choose to be irrefutably, right.


You may choose to be but you failed in achieving your goal.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Only worthless peasants think that showing gratitude is foolish.


I never said I don't show gratitude, I say think you when appropriate. Money is not the only form of gratitude though it may be the only form you understand, but then again that is not my problem.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> By definition, tips are extra, so _never_. Therefore, by Uberfunitis' own rule, he never tips. That says it all.


Just another entitled millennial. The gubment should pay his rides.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Just another entitled millennial. The gubment should pay his rides.


I am more than willing and able to pay for any service I ask for. If you present your service at X price and I see value in that service than I will pay you X. I however will not pay you X + Y when we agreed to X for that service or product.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am more than willing and able to pay for any service I ask for. If you present your service at X price and I see value in that service than I will pay you X. I however will not pay you X + Y when we agreed to X for that service or product.


Who's this "we". The driver has no say in it. Or didn't you know that?

You actually think you're waitress sets price or wage?

You are an entitled millennial!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> When is tipping ever "required"?





JohnnyBravo836 said:


> By definition, tips are extra, so _never_. Therefore, by Uberfunitis' own rule, he never tips. That says it all.


Indeed, it shows that he's well verse in the way of rational thought and finance.

Him tipping would be no different than throwing money on the ground. Whoever picked it up would be equally as deserving. You might not like the pay but your service was already paid for.




BigRedDriver said:


> Who's this "we". The driver has no say in it. Or didn't you know that?
> 
> You actually think you're waitress sets price or wage?
> 
> You are an entitled millennial!


Ofc you have a say! Your say in it was "my compensation package is acceptable by virtue of me still being here working".


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> "Uber does not by itself reinvent the service industry"
> 
> Uber is successful precisely because it is distruptive and open up a brand new category to the masses like the iPhone.
> 
> Also, what % of your riders tip you?


Wrong, and none of your business. Let's just say its a surprisingly large percentage!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Who's this "we". The driver has no say in it. Or didn't you know that?
> 
> You actually think you're waitress sets price or wage?
> 
> You are an entitled millennial!


I agreed to the price with Uber.... You agreed to your compensation with Uber. We all agreed to how this works. You may not have had much of a choice other than not providing your service if you did not agree, but that is the same choice everyone has.

You are the entitled millennial if feel you are entitled to more for your service than was agreed to.



RideshareUSA said:


> Wrong, and none of your business. Let's just say its a surprisingly large percentage!


You attempt to make a claim that tipping is customary on Uber, it is a fair question to see what percentage of your passengers actually tip to see just how customary the practice is for you personally.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agreed to the price with Uber.... You agreed to your compensation with Uber. We all agreed to how this works. You may not have had much of a choice other than not providing your service if you did not agree, but that is the same choice everyone has.
> 
> You are the entitled millennial if feel you are entitled to more for your service than was agreed to.


Choosing not to tip is another form of theft.



Uberfunitis said:


> I agreed to the price with Uber.... You agreed to your compensation with Uber. We all agreed to how this works. You may not have had much of a choice other than not providing your service if you did not agree, but that is the same choice everyone has.
> 
> You are the entitled millennial if feel you are entitled to more for your service than was agreed to.
> 
> ...


 Kmow what also us customary with me? Revenge! The app allows for it, if a driver is in the know! $$$$



RideshareUSA said:


> Choosing not to tip is another form of theft.
> 
> 
> Kmow what also us customary with me? Revenge! The app allows for it, if a driver is in the know! $$$$


Just stop already. All you morons who don't tip are POS.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Choosing not to tip is another form of theft.


Not providing a sum of money that you are not legally required to provide can not be theft. You are not entitled to that money regardless of how much wish you were.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Choosing not to tip is another form of theft.
> 
> 
> Kmow what also us customary with me? Revenge! The app allows for it, if a driver is in the know! $$$$
> ...


Not tipping is theft? Lol. Try calling the police for theft then and see what they say.

Revenge for what? No wrong was done to you, the expected outcome unfolded itself. You knew how your being paid.

Ps: whatever revenge idea that comes with $$ is likely you committing fraud and theft instead. Ironic isn't it?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not providing a sum of money that you are not legally required to provide can not be theft. You are not entitled to that money regardless of how much wish you were.


You're a thief...and most of all....a major troll.



AveragePerson said:


> Not tipping is theft? Lol. Try calling the police for theft then and see what they say.
> 
> Revenge for what? No wrong was done to you, the expected outcome unfolded itself. You knew how your being paid.
> 
> Ps: whatever revenge idea that comes with $$ is likely you committing fraud and theft instead.


Take a guess?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agreed to the price with Uber.... You agreed to your compensation with Uber. We all agreed to how this works. You may not have had much of a choice other than not providing your service if you did not agree, but that is the same choice everyone has.
> 
> You are the entitled millennial if feel you are entitled to more for your service than was agreed to.
> 
> ...


When I accept a ping, I have no idea what the compensation will be. When you sit at the table, the waitress has no idea how much of her time you will take.

Your "agreement" is not with me, or the waitress.

Oh, your not being asked to tip Uber or the restaurant. Do you get that?

Trying to rationalize this just makes you look the fool.

How much gubment dole are you on? I'm guessing A TON.

You obviously aren't a driver, and just here to troll.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> You're a thief...and most of all....a major troll.
> 
> 
> Take a guess?


Would you care to enlighten me how someone not paying something that they were under no legal obligation is a thief?

You seem very entitled.


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

Every time someone ask for a drive through stop, I order myself a meal or drink as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> When I accept a ping, I have no idea what the compensation will be. When you sit at the table, the waitress has no idea how much of her time you will take.
> 
> Your "agreement" is not with me, or the waitress.
> 
> Trying to rationalize this just makes you look the fool.


I don't have to make an agreement with you directly, I made the agreement with Uber who made the agreement with you. The service was agreed to at the prices paid end of story.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't have to make an agreement with you directly, I made the agreement with Uber who made the agreement with you. The service was agreed to at the prices paid end of story.


The end of the story is your back tracking. Nope, you made no agreement with the driver as you initially indicated you did. You rationalize being a tight wad all you want. It ain't a pretty sight.

Again, are you a driver? I really don't think you are.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Would you care to enlighten me how someone not paying something that they were under no legal obligation is a thief?
> 
> You seem very entitled.


Not going to play your game. Zip it!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> The end of the story is your back tracking. Nope, you made no agreement with the driver as you initially indicated you did. You rationalize being a tight wad all you want. It ain't a pretty sight.
> 
> Again, are you a driver? I really don't think you are.


There is no backtracking at all, I don't care who made the agreements and never have that is not important all that is important to me is that an agreement has been made to pay x amount to receive a given service, no additional payment is required or needed.

Yes I am a driver, and also a passenger.



RideshareUSA said:


> Not going to play your game. Zip it!


Play or don't play that is up to you, you are all that you have control over after all but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I might be inclined to demand a tip but I would never ask for one.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I might be inclined to demand a tip but I would never ask for one.


I like that it is like a thief saying "give me all your money" vs "may I pleas have some of the money in your wallet"


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is no backtracking at all, I don't care who made the agreements and never have that is not important all that is important to me is that an agreement has been made to pay x amount to receive a given service, no additional payment is required or needed.
> 
> Yes I am a driver, and also a passenger.
> 
> ...


Then, as a driver, when you get an in app tip? You don't except it?

Lol, you take it, don't you? Right?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Then, as a driver, when you get an in app tip? You don't except it?
> 
> Lol, you take it, don't you? Right?


Unfortunately, I have no choice but to accept in app tips despite the fact that I never opted in to accept them. I do donate all tips received though.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Unfortunately, I have no choice but to accept in app tips despite the fact that I never opted in to accept them. I do donate all tips received though.


Suuuurrrreeee you do. LMAO


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Suuuurrrreeee you do. LMAO


No skin of my back if you believe me or not, you asked a question and I answered it, I have nothing to prove to you.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> No skin of my back if you believe me or not, you asked a question and I answered it, I have nothing to prove to you.


Dontations to "The Human Fund?"


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> blah, blah, blah . . .


What could be of less interest than the opinion of the Average Person? The question answers itself.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Unfortunately, I have no choice but to accept in app tips despite the fact that I never opted in to accept them. I do donate all tips received though.


God, you are so full of it. I'll give you this though, best troll I've seen anywhere!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Asking for a tip is called begging. No thank you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Asking for a tip is called begging. No thank you.


And applying to be a driver isn't?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> And applying to be a driver isn't?


That is called working. For shit wages but still working.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is called working. For shit wages but still working.


Arguing semantics, my friend!


----------

